# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  La Universidad Agraria fortalece la investigación en biotecnología

## Bruno Cillóniz

I Congreso Peruano de Mejoramiento Genético y Biotecnología Agrícola.  *LA UNIVERSIDAD AGRARIA FORTALECE LA INVESTIGACIÓN EN BIOTECNOLOGÍA*   _Se unirán lazos con otras universidades del país para la coordinación y mejora de estos adelantos. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* En el marco del I Congreso Peruano de Mejoramiento Genético y Biotecnología Agrícola, la Universidad Agraria la Molina (UNALM) anunció que fortalecerá la investigación en el campo del mejoramiento genético y biotecnología agrícola, como medio indispensable, para contribuir al desarrollo y al bienestar agroalimentario de nuestro país. 
En ese sentido, el organizador del evento y especialista en mejoramiento y biotecnología, Raúl Blas, reveló que buscan reunir a los jóvenes e interesados en esta área para el desarrollo de la tecnología agrícola y promover una red de universidades. 
Desde la UNALM se pretende promover la Sociedad Peruana de Mejoramiento Genético de Plantas e institucionalizar este evento cada 2 ó 3 años. Pensamos que tiene que ser rotatorio, es decir, la próxima será en alguna universidad regional o en un instituto de investigación, para interconectar a la gente y conocer cultura, regiones, y estudios más de cerca en la zona donde se celebre el evento, afirmó Blas.  *Adelantos contra el cambio climático* 
La rapidez con que se pueden mejorar las plantas a través de la biotecnología según Blas- es mucho mayor que cuando se aplican métodos tradicionales. A causa de los cambios ambientales y el desgaste de los recursos energéticos, la capacidad de adaptación de los recursos vivientes será sumamente importante para la supervivencia
Se están produciendo tomates y hortalizas resistentes a la sequía y a las plagas, tenemos que prepararnos para el cambio climático, amenazas de menos agua, menos temperatura y creo que la academia tiene que estar preparándose para responder a esa demanda, aseveró el presidente del congreso. 
La UNALM dispone de un Instituto de Biotecnología y un Instituto de Bioquímica para buscar valoración de los recursos genéticos. Blas afirmó que buscamos el uso medicinal de ciertos alimentos o el uso como alimentos funcionales. 
A su vez, otro de los temas que abordó el evento fue el de generación de variedades y manejo de semillas mejoradas. 
Chura explicó que existen varios bancos de germoplasma repartidos por las universidades de todo el país, como Cajamarca, Cuzco (alimentos andinos) Puno (quinua y maíz) Tingo María en Huanuco (cacao). Hemos querido hacer un nexo con ellos para ver cómo trabajan con este recurso, afirmó. 
La UNALM dispone del más importante banco de germoplasma del maíz, que lleva 52 años recolectando germoplasma y se conserva hasta la actualidad. También tiene un banco de hortalizas, tomates, ajís, frijoles y camote.   *DATOS:*  
  La UNALM realizó una ceremonia de clausura como reconocimiento a los fitomejoradores ya fallecidos con un homenaje a los familiares.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú asistirá a reunión sobre biotecnología agraria del APEC la próxima semana en EEUU Artículo: Minag y Universidad Agraria firman convenio para promover desarrollo agropecuario La Universidad Agraria La Molina (UNALM) celebra sus 108 años de vida Universidad Agraria de la Selva desarrolló papaya resistente a la virosis Minag inicia implementación de Centro Nacional de Biotecnología para elevar competitividad agraria de Perú

----------

